# Grass identification help



## richmonder (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could hep me ID this particular grass I found in a house I purchased a year ago in Pleasant Hill, CA. It seems to do extremely well in partial shade and drought conditions. It has withstood several 100+ degree days with little to no water - and when all surrounding grass dries, these clumps stay fairly green. 
Now that I am getting around to fixing the yard a bit, I'd like to plant whatever this hard-to-kill species is.

Thank you!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Quackgrass?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I think that is tall fescue. I had a couple seeds germinate in a flower bed about a year ago. I never cut it. This is what it looked like. Blades get wide if not mowed regular. Stay much thinner if cut on a regular schedule.


----------



## richmonder (Feb 3, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> I think that is tall fescue. I had a couple seeds germinate in a flower bed about a year ago. I never cut it. This is what it looked like. Blades get wide if not mowed regular. Stay much thinner if cut on a regular schedule.


It definitely looks like tall fescue. Thank you for the reply, I really appreciate it!


----------



## richmonder (Feb 3, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Quackgrass?


Thank you for the reply, but it looks alot more like the tall fescue posted than the images of quackgrass I have seen.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

A close inspection of the auricles (clasping vs non-clasping) should help you confirm.


----------

